

Amazon starts selling stuff through Facebook - cwan
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2010/09/amazon_sets_up_first_e-commerce_storefront_on_facebook_for_pampers.html

======
skowmunk
hmm...so its like the opposite of the concept of a mall - where some people
sell and others hang out.

this would be = where some people hang out and others sell

I wonder, which of the retailers won't adapt fast enough to this, lose out,
wither and die because of this?

It does look like it can be a retail/sales game changer.

